# riant



## Chimel

Beste Nederlandstalige vrienden,

Wat is het hoofdidee bij "een riante villa"? Zeer mooi of zeer groot? Of beide? Of met een specifieke nuance?


----------



## sikjes

Met een 'riante' villa wordt meestal een grote villa bedoelt. Echter, wordt het soms ook gebruikt om een combinatie van groot én mooi aan te geven.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt ! Het maakt het voor mij niet gemakkelijker, maar toch... 

Voor de vertaling moet ik namelijk kiezen tussen iets zoals "vaste, spacieux" of "superbe, éclatant". Op het eerste gezicht zie ik geen woord in het Frans dat beide betekenissen combineert.


----------



## sikjes

Ik zou dan toch maar kiezen voor "vaste, spacieux". Misschien met wat meer context kan ik met een betere vertaling komen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben misschien een simpele ziel mar "riant" bestaat ook in het Frans. Het is de eerste vertaling die van Dale geeft voor het Nederlandse "riant". De Petit Larousse zegt over "riant": "se dit d'un cadre naturel, agréable à la vue". De dikke van Dale zegt over "riant" (in het Nederlands, natuurlijk"): (van landschappen en gebouwen): er aantrekkelijk en bekoorlijk en rijk uitziend; aantrekkelijk, fraai gelegen". Dat ziet er nogal hetzelfde uit als de Franse definitie.


----------



## ThomasK

Veel heeft volgens mij met het uitzicht te maken, inderdaad, en de combinatie met de grootte, maar volgens mij schiet Van Dale in het NL te kort. Een villaatje kan nooit 'een riante villa' worden, en dus zou er een verwijzing naar de grootte bij moeten komen...


----------



## Chimel

Neen, Peter, je bent geen simpele ziel . _Riant _bestaat inderdaad ook bij ons, maar heeft alleen maar betrekking op natuurlijke schoonheid, landschappen... De twee voorbeelden in Robert zijn: _une campagne riante _en _de riantes prairies_. "Une villa riante" gaat niet (ook niet: *_un repas riant _voor _een riante maaltijd_). Bovendien is het wat ouderwets, "de riantes prairies" doet denken aan de stijl van die wat naïve gedichten die wij op lagere scholen moesten leren, als je ziet wat ik bedoel, maar niemand schrijft - laat staan: zegt - dat nog.

Ik denk dat ik zal opteren voor: "grande villa de charme".


----------



## ThomasK

Dat lijkt mij zeker de beste oplossing!


----------



## BrMo

"Riant" impliceert voor mij dat de villa in kwestie véél geld heeft gekost.


----------



## bibibiben

De ellende met 'riant' is misschien wel dat de betekenis pas echt duidelijk wordt als aangegeven is bij welk zelfstandig naamwoord het gebruikt wordt. Een 'riante toekomst' zal geen betrekking hebben op grootte, hoogte of reikwijdte. Waarschijnlijk wordt alleen bedoeld dat de toekomst schitterend of prachtig is. Een 'riant verschil' heeft daarentegen alleen betrekking op grootte of reikwijdte. Een 'riant salaris' zal in eerste instantie betrekking hebben op de hoogte ervan, waarna de bijgedachte is: en dus een schitterend salaris. Een 'riante villa' roept bij mij een soortgelijk gevoel op: de villa is zo groot is dat het er heerlijk toeven moet zijn. Dus ja, 'grande villa de charme', zoals voorgesteld door Chimel, lijkt mij dé vertaling.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal, heel interessante bijdragen, ook voor eventueel latere vragen ivm de vertaling van _riant_.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> De ellende met 'riant' is misschien wel dat de betekenis pas echt duidelijk wordt als aangegeven is bij welk zelfstandig naamwoord het gebruikt wordt. Een 'riante toekomst' zal geen betrekking hebben op grootte, hoogte of reikwijdte. Waarschijnlijk wordt alleen bedoeld dat de toekomst schitterend of prachtig is.


Is dat niet de ellende van elke semantische, metaforische evolutie? Je kan de betekenisevoltuie niet in de hand houden - maar als je de oorspronkelijke begrijpt (soms zelfs de etymologische) kom je al heel ver, maar inderdaad, soms moet je dan bij de native speakers navragen om de precieze nuance te vatten...


----------

